# Timing Gear Eccentric Lobe Play



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

HI All

I am installing a new fuel pump eccentric on the camshaft timing gear and there seems to be too much play. Please look at the pictures and if anyone could guide me if this is correct for my Pontiac.












































Thank you in advance.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

There will be play on the outside piece. It should rotate.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Do you know what the tolerance should be between the outer shell of the eccentric and the block?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

McManusGTO said:


> Do you know what the tolerance should be between the outer shell of the eccentric and the block?


There is no tolerance. As pointed out by *OMT*, the outer ring has to be free to spin on the center ring which gets torqued down. The fuel pump arm sets on top of the outer ring. The arm is narrower then the ring, so no worry of it slipping off to the side.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Pontiac Jim,

*THANK YOU.*


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> There will be play on the outside piece. It should rotate.


OMT 
*THANK YOU!*


----------

